
Ask HN: What Is Paul Graham Doing? - gist
His last essay dates to  2017. Anyone know what Paul has been up to?
======
peruvian
Spending time with his family and probably reading.

~~~
HNLurker2
Like Eminem many famous/artist disappear spending time with family

------
ksaj
One just needs to read the comments to this question to wonder how long until
this becomes another slashdot or reddit.

Can people converse online without filling paragraphs of completely unrelated
"witty" jokes in damn near every comment? There used to be actual discourse
here.

Good question from gist. Too much childish silliness to bother seeing if
anyone has a reasonable response...

------
sidcool
He has probably reached a level of consciousness that he is an awareness
suspended in a transcendental meditative state. His only output medium is
Twitter.

On a serious note, he has done a lot and may be taking time off with family
and friends. I would love to hang out with him for some time.

------
maximp
I think he's in London / somewhere in the UK, probably spending time with his
family.

------
cvaidya1986
He is in the soul stone.

------
angryasian
I think he got caught up in the #metoo at its peak and probably laying low.

[https://www.inc.com/kimberly-weisul/paul-graham-female-
found...](https://www.inc.com/kimberly-weisul/paul-graham-female-
founders.html)

~~~
Isamu
That sounded like he was accused of misconduct or something.

But apparently it was in response to an interview he did, that some people
felt that some of his comments were sexist.

And this was in 2014. He replied here:
[http://www.paulgraham.com/ff.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/ff.html)

~~~
gist
I don't think he is but in ff.html this actually deprecates from his point:

> It's hard to argue I'm biased against female founders when I have a female
> cofounder myself

Having your wife as a co-founder and using it to substantiate a lack of bias
is like having your father in a company (much older) and using it to say 'I am
not biased against older people'. Once again while it doesn't mean someone is
biased it doesn't really support the point well and maybe even detracts.

> And with 3 female partners out of 12, YC has slightly over 3x the venture
> industry average

This is what I call a 'marijuana' comparison. (I am sure there is an exact
term for it not what I call it). It's where you try to justify something as
'good' or 'ok' by comparing it to a much worse alternative. Like 'marijuana is
not bad compared to alcohol'.

